# معمل لصناعة التاييد



## عمراياد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


ممكن المسلك التكنولوجي لصناعة مسحوق الغسيل التاييد

والمكائن المستخدمة وطريقة التجفيف 


تحيتي


----------

